# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Phượt Pù Luông -  kỷ niệm nhớ đời

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Với dân “phượt”, trong những hoàn cảnh bắt buộc họ phải “chiến đấu” với cung đường luôn để lại những kỷ niệm bất ngờ, thú vị và đáng nhớ. Chúng tôi đã offroad (*) trên đất Pù Luông như thế.



“Con cào cào” này đã thành một khối sắt! - Ảnh: Thủy Trần
Rời bản Kho Mường của người Thái nằm sâu trong khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Pù Luông (xã Thành Sơn, huyện Bá Thước, tỉnh Thanh Hóa), chúng tôi chỉ kịp cất vào hành trang câu dặn dò của anh Nam, một người làm du lịch sinh thái tại đây: “Nhanh lên, không trời mưa là chết dở đấy”.

*Vật lộn với đường mòn xuyên rừng*

Trên đoạn đường 7km từ Kho Mường ra bản Ươi - Phố Đoàn, chúng tôi thầm mong sẽ tránh kịp cơn mưa đang sầm sập sau lưng, nếu không “cơn ác mộng Pù Luông” từng được cảnh báo từ bao dân phượt kỳ cựu sẽ trở thành sự thật. Bốn chiếc xe máy lao vút đi nhưng chỉ được vài trăm mét, vừa ra khỏi bản cơn mưa rừng đã trút xuống dữ dội. Chúng tôi chỉ kịp bọc máy ảnh vào trong áo mưa thì quần áo đã sũng nước.

Đi cũng dở mà ở lại cũng không xong, đành tiếp tục lên đường theo lối mòn người dân bản Kho Mường hay đi tắt sang Phố Đoàn hoặc đưa khách Tây trekking (đi bộ).

Mưa chỉ ào ạt khoảng 15 phút thì tạnh. Mặt trời lại ló ra sau đám mây như trêu chọc và nắng bừng lên trên những tán lá rừng. Sau mưa con đường mòn trở nên trơn trượt và nguy hiểm. Bình thường đi xe máy trên con đường này đã khó, nay vừa phải dắt vừa phải kéo xe cho không trượt ra mép taluy âm, nơi mà phía dưới đám cây bụi xanh mướt rung rinh kia không thể biết được hẻm núi sâu đến chừng nào!



Bản Kịt ở sâu nhất trong khu bảo tồn Pù Luông - Ảnh: Thủy Trần



Cánh đồng bản Ươi thanh bình - Ảnh: Thủy Trần
Những đôi giày sau một lúc vật lộn với bùn đất đã trở nên nghẹt cứng và mất độ bám. Bây giờ thì người cũng trượt chứ chẳng phải xe. Những đoạn dốc lên xuống, đi bộ vẫn có thể “vồ ếch” như chơi, huống hồ còn dắt chiếc xe máy nặng trĩu. Ngay cả chiếc xe “cào cào” trong nhóm vốn dĩ là một chiến mã trên địa hình đồi núi, nhưng trong hoàn cảnh này trở thành một khối sắt với quán tính trượt dữ dội. Tôi đã thót tim mấy bận khi chiếc xe không thể ghìm lại giữa những sống trâu trên lối mòn, lao thẳng về phía mép núi rồi... dừng lại.

Chúng tôi vật lộn với con đường mòn xuyên rừng bảo tồn Pù Luông, đi một đoạn lại phải dùng cành cây chọc bớt đất bám vào bánh xe, balô cứ xốc lên vai lại hạ xuống. Thỉnh thoảng gặp vài người dân bản đi bộ ngược chiều, chúng tôi hỏi: “Còn bao lâu nữa tới Phố Đoàn?”, ai cũng bảo “Sắp tới rồi” như thể động viên chúng tôi đừng nản lòng.

Cuối cùng, sau hơn hai giờ offroad, chúng tôi cũng vượt qua được 7km đường kinh hãi và rồi một thung lũng lúa bát ngát, dập dờn như biển sóng dang rộng vòng tay ôm chúng tôi vào lòng. Chúng tôi trở thành những cái chấm bé xíu trên con đường mòn căng ngang biển lúa.

Cả bọn dừng xe, nằm lăn trên vệ cỏ, thỏa sức hít căng lồng ngực hương lúa thanh thanh, dìu dịu. Chúng tôi đun một ấm cà phê, nhấm nháp những ngụm cà phê nóng sực, vừa chia sẻ cảm xúc đã trải qua. Ai cũng công nhận: “Mệt nhưng vui và nhớ đời!”. Mặt trời tô màu hoàng hôn trên cánh đồng đẹp lạ lùng. Thêm một buổi chiều quá đỗi thanh bình và dịu ngọt được ghi dấu trong hành trang.



Trên con đường mòn xuyên rừng sau mưa - Ảnh: Thủy Trần
*Khám phá Cao Hoong và Kịt*

Sáng hôm sau, từ bản Nủa chúng tôi quyết định chinh phục Cao Hoong và Kịt, hai bản của người Mường ở rất sâu trong vùng lõi của khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Pù Luông. Đoạn đường núi 8km tất nhiên rất phù hợp để trekking nhưng vẫn là một thách thức với xe máy. Khoảng 5km đến bản Cao Hoong, đường tuy dốc ngược nhưng khá rộng, thỉnh thoảng mới gặp vài đoạn ngắn trông như lối mòn trườn qua vách đá và đám cây bụi.

Nhưng từ Cao Hoong vào đến Kịt, đường trở nên chật hẹp và khó đi hơn rất nhiều. Phần lớn thời gian phải đi bộ còn bạn đồng hành đẩy xe. Nắng lóa mắt và trời xanh như rút ruột mà xanh. Dọc đường đám bướm rừng đầy màu sắc bay lượn khắp nơi. Trong khi mấy anh con trai hì hục với chiếc xe thì đám con gái tung tẩy chụp ảnh, đùa nghịch với đàn bướm.

Lúa ở Cao Hoong và Kịt vẫn còn xanh, trồng rải rác trong thung lũng, lẫn với đám cây bụi rậm rạp. Mỗi bản chỉ có vài chục nóc nhà sàn mái rạ nằm quần tụ - một khung cảnh thanh bình đến mê mải. Vào đến Kịt thì mặt trời đã đứng bóng, màu xanh cốm của lúa đang chín trở nên óng ả trong nắng trưa.

Chúng tôi ghé vào một căn nhà sàn ngay đầu thôn để xin nước uống. Vợ chồng chủ nhà hiếu khách mời cả nhóm vào nhà. Trong lúc chờ bà chủ nhà đun nước, mỗi người chúng tôi chọn một ô cửa sổ nhìn ra cánh đồng bản Kịt. Đôi lúc trong đời chỉ cần vài phút được ngồi thật lặng yên như thế này bên bè bạn...

_THỦY TRẦN_


_(*) Offroad: từ của dân “phượt”, có nghĩa di chuyển bằng ôtô hoặc xe máy trên những địa hình phức tạp như leo đồi núi, băng rừng, vượt sông suối... kết hợp với du lịch khám phá._

----------

